# استفسارات و مواد الـpmp الاصدار الرابع



## E.Mohamed Hendy (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بناء على اقتراح السيد المهندس محمود حازم بعمل موضوع استفسارات و مواد الـPMP الاصدار الرابع مجمعة

اناشد السادة الزملاء الحاصلين عليها ايضا بالمشاركة

مرفق الجزء الاول و الثانى و الثالث من PMP course 4 Edition


شكرا 
السلام عليكم


----------



## الصانع (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،
مشكووور وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (8 مارس 2010)

بارك الله وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد مطر (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (8 مارس 2010)

*رجاء من شرفنا القدير نهر النيييل تثبيت المشاركه*

عزيزى مشرفنا الرائع نهر النيييل ​ 
بعد إذنك قمت بتثبيت المشاركه فى الصفحه الأولى حيث أنها ستكون لها قيمه وإستمراريه مثل مشاركه أخونا العسال فى تطبيقات البريمافيرا​


----------



## sallam1998 (10 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وعملا ونفع بك الناس 

الي المزيد والتقدم باذن الله


----------



## زهرة_الربيع (11 مارس 2010)

كل الشكر لكم على المعلومات الرائعة وعندي استفسار بسيط عن pmp هل يوجد لها كتب او دورات على الانترنت باللغة العربية ؟؟


----------



## j_ziad (12 مارس 2010)

http://www.pmhub.net/wp/2009/06/pmbok-4th-ed-changes1/

http://www.pmhub.net/wp/2009/06/pmbok-4th-ed-changes-2/

check the links above


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 مارس 2010)

أخوانى الأعزاء 

أرجو منكم الإمتناع عن رسائل الشكر وخلينا ندخل فى نقاش مع المهندس / محمد هندى عن تجربته فى الحصول على الشهاده وأنا سأبدء بطرح سؤال عن خطوات التسجيل على موقع pmi من البدايه وحتى التسجيل للإمتحان لإنى دخلت على الموقع وتهت


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (13 مارس 2010)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ibrahimelmogy (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا للاخ العزيز على الملفات المهمة


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 مارس 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أخوانى الأعزاء
> 
> أرجو منكم الإمتناع عن رسائل الشكر وخلينا ندخل فى نقاش مع المهندس / محمد هندى عن تجربته فى الحصول على الشهاده وأنا سأبدء بطرح سؤال عن خطوات التسجيل على موقع pmi من البدايه وحتى التسجيل للإمتحان لإنى دخلت على الموقع وتهت



السلام عليكم مهندس حازم

www.pmi.org
log on with your user name and password

حتلاقوا فى اسفل الصفحة على الشمال كلمة Credentials
تحتها الشهادات
ندوس على PMP

حيفتح صفحة تانية
حنلاقى على اليمين فوق جملة




Apply for credential فى برواز 
ندوس عليها

يفتح صفحة تانية
نختار *Apply for PMP Credential*
*
ونتبع الخطوات فى ملىء الApplication


*​


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (15 مارس 2010)

*أشكرك يا عزيزى على التوضيح*

أشكرك على توضيح الخطوات وأود أن أستفسر عن أن هناك أراء متعدده فى أسلوب التجهيز قرأتها على الملتقى فهناك زميل أفاد بإن كتاب ريتا وحده لا يكفى بالطبع فى كل الأحوال فإن قراءه pmbok 
أساسيه وأنه يجب على الشخص الذى يريد أن يتمكن من أداء الإمتحان من الإستعانه بمصادر أخرى طالما متوافقه مع المرجع الرئيسى لpmi وزميل آخر ذاكر ريتا كويس قوى ودخل وجد أن أسلوب الإمتحان مختلف وخاصة" situational Qs أكيد طبعا" الموضوع لا يمكن تحديده وأعتقد أن مدى إستيعاب المتلقى للماده يمكن أن يساعده فى حل أى أسأله المهم توفيق ربنا 
المهم لو كان لديك مرجع لهذه النوعيه من الأسئله ياريت لو تقدر تزودنا بها أكون شاكر لك


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (15 مارس 2010)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> أشكرك على توضيح الخطوات وأود أن أستفسر عن أن هناك أراء متعدده فى أسلوب التجهيز قرأتها على الملتقى فهناك زميل أفاد بإن كتاب ريتا وحده لا يكفى بالطبع فى كل الأحوال فإن قراءه pmbok
> أساسيه وأنه يجب على الشخص الذى يريد أن يتمكن من أداء الإمتحان من الإستعانه بمصادر أخرى طالما متوافقه مع المرجع الرئيسى لpmi وزميل آخر ذاكر ريتا كويس قوى ودخل وجد أن أسلوب الإمتحان مختلف وخاصة" situational Qs أكيد طبعا" الموضوع لا يمكن تحديده وأعتقد أن مدى إستيعاب المتلقى للماده يمكن أن يساعده فى حل أى أسأله المهم توفيق ربنا
> المهم لو كان لديك مرجع لهذه النوعيه من الأسئله ياريت لو تقدر تزودنا بها أكون شاكر لك



السلام عليكم
عن تجربتى الشخصية
PMBOK انا تصفحتة سريعا جدا جدا (يوم واحد)
ريتا - قراءة مرتان
Head First مرة واحدة قراءة مع التركيز على الـ Quality فشرحها جميل جدا هنا

حل اسئلة ريتا بما لايقل عن 1500 سؤال
حل على الاقل عدد 2 امتحان كامل

طباعة الـ Input - Tools & Techniques - Output و قرائتها يوميا (تصفح عادى) و محاولة فهم لا للحفظ

شكرا


----------



## ابواسر (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
أرجو رابط لتنزيل Head First 
والمرفق الأول لا يفتح ممكن إنزاله مرة أخرى
مع الشكر


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (22 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (22 مارس 2010)

*الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## osman omer (25 مارس 2010)

*Pmp*

:1:Thnx alot for ur nice efforts


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أنا لسه بادئ أبحث في الموضوع وبحاول أجمع الماده العلميه علشان أقدر أذاكر 
تنصحوني بإيه ؟
وادعوا لي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (6 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الأستاذه الكرام والزملاء الأفاضل 
أنا لسه مبتدء في هذا المجال الشيق وبحاول أجمع الماده العلميه علشان أذاكر pmp
تنصحوني بإيه ؟

وجزاكم الله خيرأ


----------



## ashrafedes` (6 أبريل 2010)

ممكن اقولكم عن موقع ممكن يساعد الاخوه
http://megateach.blogspot.com/
فيه معلومات مفيدة فى ادراه المشاريع
اشرف الدسوقى


----------



## محمد عبد الغنى (12 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## سلطي (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمد م س شعيب (13 أبريل 2010)

حياك الله مهندسنا الفاضل علي هذه الفائدة القيمة ..

لك كل التقدير ...


----------



## مروان عبد الرحيم (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا 
واليكم الرابط التالى http://www.4shared.com/get/265567503...t_Managem.html
وذلك لكتاب A Guide to the Project Management Body of Knowledge 4th


----------



## Amar Yasser (19 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ودعواتك الصالحات


----------



## Mutasim Alamin (19 أبريل 2010)

سلامات شباب 
في حد عندو نموذج application form for pmp


----------



## أكرم حمدان (28 أبريل 2010)

سلامات
الطلب الكتروني على موقع PMI.org


----------



## سلطي (28 أبريل 2010)

thanks my friend


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (1 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا علي الملفات القيمه


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (4 مايو 2010)

*Head First*



ابواسر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أرجو رابط لتنزيل Head First
> والمرفق الأول لا يفتح ممكن إنزاله مرة أخرى
> مع الشكر



اليكم كتاب ال Head First 
Head First PMP: A Brain-Friendly Guide to Passing the Project :31​:


----------



## سلطي (4 مايو 2010)

بارك اللة بك


----------



## سلطي (4 مايو 2010)

شكلو امتحان صعب


----------



## bryar (6 مايو 2010)

شكرا للأخوة جميعا الذين زودونا بالمصادر عندي سؤال عن مدى تأثير مستوى اللغة الأنكليزية في اجتياز الأمتحان مثلا هل يحتاج اجتيازك لأمتحان pmp ان تكون حاصلا على شهادة toefl


----------



## ibrahim alsalamin (6 مايو 2010)

لكم جزيل الشكر على الاضافات ونتمنى ان تزودونا بالضبط بالمادة التي يجب دراستها لاجتياز امتحان pmpm


----------



## ibrahim alsalamin (6 مايو 2010)

ارجو تزويدنا بلاصدار الاخير للpmp وذلك لنتمكن من اجتياز الامتحان مع العلم بأنني درست كتاب ريتا الاصدار الاخير ولم اتمكن من اجتياز الامتحان


----------



## ibrahim alsalamin (6 مايو 2010)

نطلب منكم بعض من الاسئلة المهمه جدا لامتحان الpmp هل ممكن عرض اسئلة


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## يسرى191 (9 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع و ممتاز تشكر عليه الف شكر :63:


----------



## khaled.hamdi (12 مايو 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## kehh (16 مايو 2010)

الاخ مروان
الملف محذوف يرجى اعادة التنزيل


----------



## المدني السوري (23 مايو 2010)

سؤال يا شباب
كون الاصدار الرابع موجود باللغة العربية ايضا ,هل يدعم الامتحان اللغة العربية يعني هل يمكن تقديم الامتحان باللغة العربية


----------



## المدني السوري (23 مايو 2010)

سؤال يا شباب
كون الاصدار الرابع موجود باللغة العربية ايضا ,هل يدعم الامتحان اللغة العربية يعني هل يمكن تقديم الامتحان باللغة العربية


----------



## kembel67 (24 مايو 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## طارق الساحلي (24 مايو 2010)

*بخصوص لغة أمتحان pmp*

تعليقا على أستفسارات الاخوة بخصوص لغة أمتحان pmp .. فإن اللغة الرسمية هي الالغة الانجليزية ولكن مؤخرا أصبح المعهد ( pmi ) يدعم الامتحان بلغات أخرى و منها العربية من خلال تقديم شرح للسؤال باللغة العربية .. و أثناء تقديم الاستمارات و النماذج المطلوبة لدخول الامتحان يمكن أختار اللغة العربية للمساعدة في الامتحان.

لكن هناك ملاحظة.... اللغة المستخدمة في الامتحان لغة أنجليزية مبسطة من المستوى المتوسط و ليست كما يظن البعض أنها لغة أدبية رفيعة المستوى كالتي تستخدم في القانون و الادب.

و لمعرفة قدرتك على فهم اللغة من الممكن أن تقيس نفسك من خلال فهمك لكتاب pmbok فلو لم تجد صعوبة في الفهم فهذا بشير خير.. وخلاف ذلك على الشخص بذل بعض المجهود في الدراسة و فهم المصطلحات من خلال الترجمة المباشرة أو من خلال المقارنة مع الترجمة العربية المعتمدة للكتاب وهذا مفيد لدخول الامتحان و لدراسة علوم إدارة المشروعات بشكل عام....كما أن الاطلاع على الاسئلة المتوفرة عن الامتحان مثل كتاب ريتا يعطي حصيلة جيدة جدا عن صعوبة لغة الامتحان.

مدير المشروعات المحترف و اللذي يجتاز الاختبار يتوقع ان يعمل في بيئة دولية و متعددة الجنسيات فلذلك فاللغة الانجليزية في غاية الاهمية لضرورة التواصل مع الغير في هذا المجال و كذلك لفقر المكتبة العربية في مجال إدارة المشروعات و عدم توفر مصادر باللغة العربية كاللتي متوفرة باللغات الاخرى.

و أخيرا فهذا ليس تمجيدا للغة الانجليزية و نقصا لقدرة لغة القران .. حاشا و كلا ... و لكنه لضرورة التعلم و التواصل فقط..... و إلا فإن اللغة العربية قادرة على إستيعاب علوم إدارة المشروعات لو أن هذه اللعلوم تطورت في معاهدنا العربية.

و بالتوفيق​


----------



## م_هبه (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود الإستفسار عن هل لابد من وجود سنوات خبرة فى مجال إدارة المشروعات للإلتحاق بشهادة pmp وهل تكفى دراستى للماجستير فى إدارة المشروعات جزاكم الله خيرا عن كل العلم الذى تقدموه وأرجو الرد


----------



## فنون جميلة 911 (2 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواتى الاعزاء المهندسين لدى سؤال
ما هو pmp انا مهندس معمارى دفعة 2004 واريد العمل كمخطط للمشاريع وادارة المشاريع
فهل عليا اخذ هذه الدورة ام الاكتفاء بالبريمافيرا
ماذا تعنى وما هو الترجمة لمعناها وايضا لاحظت وجود اصدارات اربعة فهل ايضا يوجد فرق بينهم؟
وما هى الفائدة من اختبار pmi
هل لا يمكن اعتمادى كمدير مشروع او مدير مشاريع الا بوجود هذه الشهادة؟
وهل يتطلب ذلك ماجيستير فى ادارة الأعمال ام هل يجوز الاكتفاء بالهذا الماجيستير ام لا علاقة بينهم
ارجو التوضيح والافادة
شكرا لكم


----------



## بكير الريس (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم هذا الموضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## رسيـــــل (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني انا خريجة لغة انجليزيه واريد الحصول على شهادة مهنيه في ادارة المشاريع 
علما باني لا املك اي خبره في هذا المجال سؤالي ماهي الشهادات المهنيه المتاحه لي 
سمعت عن cpm و ipmp ايها انسب ؟ وهل استطيع الحصول عليها بالدراسه الذاتيه ؟ 


ارجو المساعده مشكورين


----------



## أسامة م ز (5 يونيو 2010)

*التحضير للبي إم بي بالإستماع للملفات الصوتية في أوقات الفراغ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

للأخوة الكرام الذين يحضرون للبي إم بي، لقد وجدت خدمة ممتازة بحيث تستطيع عمل الدورة بأجر زهيد والإستفادة من أوقات فراغك بطريقة ممتازة، أفتح رابط الموضوع الرئيسي على المنتدى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t202572.html

أتمنى للجميع التوفيق

شكرا


----------



## خبير الاردن (13 يونيو 2010)

مشكووور


----------



## abonour_abonour (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ابحث عن PMFASTRaCK


----------



## mbhussein (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الباشا الجديد (20 يوليو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## h4ni (11 سبتمبر 2010)

deal brothers
actually im searching for one book by andy crew named 
how to pass the pmp exam from first trial 
thanks for help
hani


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أبو خالد2 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن


----------



## بنت قاريونس (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## shaaili (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع المفيد لصاحب الموضوع و كل المشاركين


----------



## عمرو يوسف البياع (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك اللة لمن تعلم العلم وعلمة


----------



## bryar (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عسك (26 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد حضرت دورة ادارة المشاريع في عام 2007م ولم اتقدم للاختبار

هل استطيع التقديم الان او في عام 2011 على اختبار الشهادة والحصول عليها


----------



## أسماء* (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Jamal (11 يناير 2011)

thanks all


----------

